# MK1 TT Upgraded Stereo



## TD3.2manual

Afternoon everyone
First post on here. I’m the proud owner of a mk1 TT V6 manual. I’m looking to upgrade the stereo and would like to know if anyone has gone for the Porsche PCCM? I know its pricey but i like the retro look and the Sat Nav option - and means i can avoid the iPhone holder. I expect to upgrade the amp and speakers as well. Anyone done this - or has this been covered in a previous thread?
Thanks
Tim


----------

